# [SOLVED]dev-python/PyQt4-4.3 failed

## kurak

Błąd dostaję podczas kompilowania fusion-icon, które wymaga PyQt4

```
make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.3/QtCore'

g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include -o sipQtCorecmodule.o sipQtCorecmodule.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include -o sipQtCoreQMap.o sipQtCoreQMap.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include -o sipQtCoreQWaitCondition.o sipQtCoreQWaitCondition.cpp

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip: In function 'int qtcore_pyqtproperty_init(PyObject*, PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip:1936: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip:1936: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip:1936: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip:1936: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip:1936: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip:1936: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip:1940: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip:2203: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip: At global scope:

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip:2232: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip:2232: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip:2284: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip: In function 'int qtcore_qt_metacall_worker(sipWrapper*, PyTypeObject*, sipWrapperType*, QMetaObject::Call, int, void**)':

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip:2726: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip:2869: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip:2891: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

sipQtCorecmodule.cpp: In function 'PyObject* func_qUncompress(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipQtCorecmodule.cpp:8312: error: 'qUncompress' was not declared in this scope

sipQtCorecmodule.cpp: In function 'PyObject* func_qCompress(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipQtCorecmodule.cpp:8343: error: 'qCompress' was not declared in this scope

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip: In function 'void initQtCore()':

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip:2943: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

make[1]: *** [sipQtCorecmodule.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.3/QtCore'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 *

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt4-4.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   PyQt4-4.3.ebuild, line 40:   Called die

 *

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.3/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package dev-python/PyQt4-4.3:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt4-4.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   PyQt4-4.3.ebuild, line 40:   Called die

 *

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.3/temp/build.log'.

```

Spotkał się ktoś z tym już?

----------

## Riklaunim

dla QT 4.3.1 PyQT4 4.3 zainstalowało mi się bez problemów.

----------

## kurak

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> dla QT 4.3.1 PyQT4 4.3 zainstalowało mi się bez problemów.

 Taka wypowiedź nie rozwiązuje mojego problemu..

----------

## Kollin

I have similar problem with PyQt and can`t find any solution   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
ar cqs libqpydesigner.a moc_qpydesignercontainerextension.o moc_qpydesignercustomwidgetcollectionplugin.o moc_qpydesignercustomwidgetplugin.o moc_qpydesignermembersheetextension.o moc_qpydesignerpropertysheetextension.o moc_qpydesignertaskmenuextension.o

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.3/qpy/QtDesigner'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.3/qpy'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.3/QtCore'

g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -march=athlon64 -Os -pipe -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include -o sipQtCorecmodule.o sipQtCorecmodule.cpp

sipQtCorecmodule.cpp: In function PyObject* func_qUncompress(PyObject*, PyObject*):

sipQtCorecmodule.cpp:8312: error: qUncompress was not declared in this scope

sipQtCorecmodule.cpp: In function PyObject* func_qCompress(PyObject*, PyObject*):

sipQtCorecmodule.cpp:8343: error: qCompress was not declared in this scope

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip: In function void initQtCore():

sip/QtCore/qobject.sip:2943: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

make[1]: *** [sipQtCorecmodule.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.3/QtCore'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt4-4.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   PyQt4-4.3.ebuild, line 40:   Called die

 *

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.3/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

----------

## Kollin

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> dla QT 4.3.1 PyQT4 4.3 zainstalowało mi się bez problemów.

 

What are your QT4 and PyQt4 USEflags   :Question: 

----------

## kurak

I dont't need now PyQt4 because it was depend of fusion-icon. I give up so...u now. But my useflags

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.1  USE="cups dbus gif jpeg opengl png qt3support ssl tiff -accessibility -debug -doc -examples (-firebird) -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama -zlib" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 41,106 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.3  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 0 kB

```

----------

## Kollin

Ok i tdid this:

```
USE="cups dbus gif jpeg mng nas opengl pch png qt3support ssl tiff accessibility firebird glib nis zlib" emerge  qt

```

then 

```
emerge  PyQt4 
```

And everithing went fine.

Thank you guys   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Arfrever

Kuraku, włącz tylko samą flagę "zlib", przeinstaluj Qt i sprawdź, czy to wystarczy.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## kurak

Ok, działa. Dzięki  :Smile: 

----------

